# Kustom Kruiser



## vontrike (Jan 29, 2012)

This Kustom Kruiser was built a couple years ago starting with a new frame off Ebay. I used a lowered fork to drop it, topped off with wide handlebars. The rear rim was laced using a 1954 English 3-speed hub. I had the 3-speed Schwinn Krate shifter, and it fit the bar perfect. Of course whitewalls are a must. The rear fender was a NOS off brand that was in the garage, and I chopped it short. I also had the vintage headlight, and turned it down like a leadsled spotlight. The seat is a newer Trek item. It rides fantastic and is too fun to tear down and paint, though when I do squirt color, it will be flake. The big dice caps were refrigerator magnets. This gets a lot of attention and is a great conversation starter.
                                                                                            Praise the lowered !!   vontrike.


----------



## vontrike (Apr 20, 2012)

Started working on the Kruiser last week. Decided to run full fenders like I saw on a fellow members bike. Took a couple NOS fenders and a friend welded them together, then grabbed the fiberglass and got things sticky. Topped that off with some filler, and blocked it out. Still have to add a second brace,, then add a taillight. Something cool, maybe Caddy.


----------

